# Kirkland puppy?



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Does someone knows the size of the pieces of Kirkland puppy in comparation of the adult formula?

I mentioned in another thread that my handler feeds kirkland to her dogs http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dry-canned-dog-food/3973-need-help-diet-puppy.html

She gave me a bit of this food for my pup to try, however she has only adult dogs ( mini schnauzers and dobermanns) so she only had of the adult food to give.

The problem is that the adult pieces are way to big for his small mouth (he is a toy poodle) I solved the problem by leaving them in water to soften it.

But I want to know first the size of the puppy formula pieces before buying a bag.

If someone has a pic it would be of great help.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Depends on which adult formula you're talking about. 
The Lamb adult has the biggest kibble of the Kirkland formulas: oval and flatter. The Chicken formula has a bit smaller, rounder kibbles, almost identical to Canidae ALS. 
The puppy formula kibbles aren't any smaller than the Chicken formula, but are slightly flatter, and O shaped, with a hole in the center. 

The small breed formula, however, does have small pellet-like kibbles that are even smaller than the Chicken Adult formula. 

I don't really fall for the small breed/ large breed gimmick that companies use to jack their prices up because it gives the buyer that warm fuzzy feeling of thinking they're buying a "custom" kibble... but in the case of Kirkland, it is no more expensive than the regular adult formulas, and is of the same quality, so if it's small kibble pieces you're going for, that's what I'd do.

ETA: If you buy a Kirkland formula, and are unsatisfied with anything about it, CostCo WILL let you return it, too.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

I see thanks, the formula my handler feeds the is chicken one for adults.

The store where she buys it is one called "pricemart" since where we live (Honduras) there's no costco, I don't think this pricemart has a return policy like costco.

And of kirkland they only have the adult chicken, adult lamb, and the puppy one.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Sapphire-Light said:


> I see thanks, the formula my handler feeds the is chicken one for adults.
> 
> The store where she buys it is one called "pricemart" since where we live (Honduras) there's no costco, I don't think this pricemart has a return policy like costco.
> 
> And of kirkland they only have the adult chicken, adult lamb, and the puppy one.


Too bad they don't carry the small breed one, our CostCo here does. 

Of those three, the puppy formula might be slightly smaller than the chicken formula, but not by very much.


----------



## ubershann (Jul 29, 2010)

You could always put a bunch of it in a ziploc bag and wack it a few times to break them up?


----------



## MarshlandMagic (Sep 1, 2010)

Kirkland dog/pup food is basically Chicken Soup for the Dog/Pup Lover's Soul--check their websites. I was told this by a breeder who feeds it. They are both made by Diamond--who also makes a wide range of dog food.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I think Diamond Naturals is also pretty similar in formula. I know Chicken Soup throws a bunch of "feel good stuff" into the formula....but I think 4Health, Diamond Naturals, Chicken Soup...all pretty similar foods. I'd pick the cheapest if I was inclined to go w/ a Diamond food. 

I have this picture in my head of a Diamond Plant...all these foods going down the same line and shooting off in different directions to different packing lines. Maybe one small area to throw in a few different ingredients to differentiate the formulas.


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

Diamond Large Breed Puppy and 4Health Puppy is the same with a few switches in ingredient order. I would pick Kirkland over these two. Chicken Soup is the most expensive of the 4.

I'd pick in this order

Kirkland Puppy
Diamond Large Breed Puppy
4Health Puppy
Chicken Soup Puppy


----------

